# Sunnyside ATV Paradise



## Diggin Riggin (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice place to ride in Wrens GA (just outside of Augusta). There are plenty of good sandy trails and some mud holes that will swallow your quads ( or at least mine). This is about as deep as my little Prairie goes.sunnyside creek bed - YouTube

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

They even have a little MX track for those interested. The hill climbs are a very fun place to hang out. Sunnyside Ride March 2014 - YouTube


----------

